# Free Betta Art



## prismthebetta (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm gonna do a few different mediums, so they will look all different.
Post you picture(s) to this thread for drawings I can also include snails and other tankmates if they're in any pictures!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

You're welcome to make use of any of my boys - Callisto (and his Nerite tankmate Milky Way), Neptune, or Enceladus! They're all in my Finkids album - http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=25705


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you do Ponyo please? you can draw him with my nerite snail if you like


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

If you want you can do Oliver and jasper or one or the other.


----------



## Abhinand (Jan 10, 2015)

Please draw jones(the one in my avatar)


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you want to do Nightmare? There is pics in my album.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

If you still have some slots open, I'd love for you to draw Titus!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Can you draw Caroline? Sorry the picture is blurry.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Can you draw my male flutter?


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

CRAZYHERMITCRAB said:


> Can you draw my male flutter?


Hey do you have a YouTube channel? I think I have seen flutter in a video! He is so cute!


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

bettagerl said:


> Hey do you have a YouTube channel? I think I have seen flutter in a video! He is so cute!


yes I do have a YouTube channel thank you for remembering my flutter you just made my day.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

CRAZYHERMITCRAB said:


> yes I do have a YouTube channel thank you for remembering my flutter you just made my day.


Really? Yay that's so so cool! I remembered Flutter because he's so cute!


----------



## bettagurl777 (Mar 19, 2015)

My betta, Blue, looks just like Prism!


----------

